# TTS Video Review



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-video/vide ... t-s-tested


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

It bothers me that practically every reviewer so far has said the new TTS is *almost* as good to drive as the Golf R. A car that's going to cost 10k more than the R should at least be equal in driver enjoyment, IMO.


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

The Golf may well be good to drive but it will never be anywhere near as good looking as a TT :lol:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

George @ Fourtitude addressed this question directly, see here:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread ... st86278808

For me personally, I would not even consider the Golf for a second.
It's a matter of personal tastes and wants in a car.
Think about the exterior design, interior design and execution, and the build quality.

For myself I am interested in a smaller, lighter, quicker, more nimble car than my A5.
That said I do not want to give up beautiful styling, a lovely interior, and Audi build quality.
Right now the TT is looking like a win-win for me.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The Golf R is 1476kg vs Audi TT-S 1460kg.

Barely any weight difference. So much for the aluminium, it's barely helping and £10K more. This is a huge screw up by Audi.

Source: http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarr ... specs.html


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Unladen weight of Golf R 1476kg. It appears the Audi TTS weight is EU (so plus driver).


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Another TTS test (australian)


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting video review:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Add5y said:


> The Golf may well be good to drive but it will never be anywhere near as good looking as a TT :lol:


I'd rather have the golf. I think to the uninitiated and non petrol heads theyll struggle to notice that its different from profile or rear. From the front theyll tell as it looks like someone spent two days modifying it with their mate.

I admit I'm yet to see one in the flesh so hopefully I'll feel differently. For now I'd rather a Golf R or a current TTRS over any of the new offerings.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Audi TT 2014 review Autoexpress


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Short video, S-Line model:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

patatus said:


> Short video, S-Line model:


Sepang blue is the only blue that looks good on any Audi. Why on earth isn't it available as a standard color offering? Why tease us with this car? It's just cruel. :twisted:

Here's another of the same car:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

This is scuba blue, not sepang...?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

patatus said:


> This is scuba blue, not sepang...?


The comment on youtube for the first video says it's Sepang, and I believe it. Scuba is a darker blue.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Detailed review from http://www.autogefuehl.de


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent review and particularly like the blue car, assuming this is the blue that is going into general production for UK? Also seen the LED Matrix indicators in action for the first time. Not sure if I like this or not as it does appear just a little 'gimmicky'!!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Excellent review and particularly like the blue car, assuming this is the blue that is going into general production for UK?


That is Sepang blue, and will be available on the TTS or for a whole lot of extra money on a standard TT.

You'll note that the license plate is the same on the blue TT in all of the videos. Definitely Sepang blue.

Frankly, I'd love to have a bog standard TT in Sepang blue. Audi, no doubt, would love to charge me lots more for the car to have the same color on this demo launch vehicle. I can't admire Audi for tempting us with this color, but I don't blame them for not liking Scuba blue. It's just too dark a blue for such a dynamic sports coup. (Apologies to those that bought a MK2 Scuba blue TT, but I bet if Sepang was available you'd be driving that color instead)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

MoreGooderTT said:


> That is Sepang blue, and will be available on the TTS or for a whole lot of extra money on a standard TT.


Typical!! I am now left with Tango Red and my latest consideration Glacier White, which on another german review looked very smart yet when I see other Audi's here in Guernsey I'm never quite sure!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

can_quattro said:


> Detailed review from http://www.autogefuehl.de


Video gives a great side by side comparison of the Sport / S line / TTS.
Extracted these shots from it ...


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Entertaining review with Fast Lane Daily and Sarah Sauer


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The problem is VW - they've made the Golf R so good that reviewers recommended the R over the S3 or TTS.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

My take is on this that the Golf R was designed to be the apex Golf, so they gave it everything in the handling and set up stakes. The problem with the S3 and TTS is that, in both cases, there will be an RS, so they held something back.

You see the opposite with the S8 - it's markedly quicker than any other S car as there is no RS8 planned.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Audi UK told me directly that there is currently no plans to launch a mk3 TTRS. How true this statement is is anyone's guess, suppose we'll just have to wait and see.


----------

